# Biggest work so far. Please review. Feedback will be very much appreciated!



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Faber Castell
50 cm * 70cm


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Feedback works both ways, there ya go :wink:


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

//Feedback works both ways, there ya go //

Negative feedbacks are most welcome. If you can specify the area, I can improve myself.
I still wonder why nobody is giving any feedback


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the drawing. The only thing that stands out as problem is the baby's arm. It's too white and my eye goes right to it every time I look at it. 

I have looked at this drawing 3 times now and finally decided to give some feedback because of that arm. The drawing is otherwise outstanding.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

asifmuju said:


> I still wonder why nobody is giving any feedback


<hint mode on> Just as you like to get feedback from others those others like to get feedback as well. But if one only expect others to give away feedback while he himself gives nothing then perhaps others are less keen on providing anything (anymore). It is a social thing, feedback and the likes.</hint mode off>

:glasses:


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

dickhutchings said:


> I like the drawing. The only thing that stands out as problem is the baby's arm. It's too white and my eye goes right to it every time I look at it.
> 
> I have looked at this drawing 3 times now and finally decided to give some feedback because of that arm. The drawing is otherwise outstanding.


Ok. Thank you for your time  Usually I draw in A4 and I am scanning in pc for soft copy. Since this is a 50cm*70cm I was unable to scan. I took a photograph from my mobile and my mobile is not a high end one. If you observe,you can see some horizontal bands in the photo. May be thats why this happens. I am not trying to justify this, just my thoughts.


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Rrr said:


> <hint mode on> Just as you like to get feedback from others those others like to get feedback as well. But if one only expect others to give away feedback while he himself gives nothing then perhaps others are less keen on providing anything (anymore). It is a social thing, feedback and the likes.</hint mode off>
> 
> :glasses:


Thats a very good information for me. Here after I will take time for others also


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

I find it really good. @dickhutchings is right about the arm, but everything else is very good!


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I find it really good. @dickhutchings is right about the arm, but everything else is very good!


Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## Jm321 (Nov 18, 2017)

I like how detailed it is, I also like how dark you got their hair in the drawing. What grade pencil did you use to get it that black?


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Jm321 said:


> I like how detailed it is, I also like how dark you got their hair in the drawing. What grade pencil did you use to get it that black?


Thank you very much. I used 8B Faber Castell for the darkest shade.


----------

